# A wee rant.



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I've been in communication with a local person (young) for about a month now regarding mice (I saw an ad for her babies). I was hoping to make a connection of sorts as I don't know anyone with an interest in the fancy. It was clear from the start it was just a "let's put the mice together and make cuteness" ad that she posted, not actually interested in learning about breeding. But I kept up contact hoping to share the knowledge I was gaining. I was worried for her mice.

Nutshell: she kept the male in too long after the first (huge) litter so the mother mouse, who looked unhealthy to begin with, had two big back to back litters. Now she's sick with diarrhea, watering eyes, who knows what else, and the person won't do anything about it. Cull or take her to a vet.

Later today, after telling me about the mother mouse, she told me her males, just about a month old, are now fighting. I told her to separate immediately. She has no extra cages. I told her to consider letting them go as feeders. "i will never. i dont care i will not could not shall not nuh uh. never. ever." I told her being torn apart by a mouse is no better than being eaten by a snake, and many snake owners don't feed live. If I were a mouse, I'd choose the latter. Anyway, that's that. And she thinks she can convince me to give her a mouse of my own if I breed again. RIGHT. This is precisely why I kept all my girls. I just don't trust the general public.

...I know animals attract idiots. But this is awful to get daily updates about. I know this sort of thing goes on all the time with animals in the hands of ignorant people, but I'm trying my hardest with this kid and she's NOT getting it. I know I should just block her email at this point as she won't listen I just...keep hoping? She listened to the part about supplementing the mother's diet heavily. That might have been it though. And by the sounds of it my efforts will be in vain if she won't help the mother recover from whatever she's got.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I can understand that. Although I have only bred one litter and they aren't even weaned yet, I'm already VERY selective about who I adopt my mice out to and even more selective if they are planning to breed them. I have only adopted out one boy, the person getting him is a rabbit and guinea pig breeder, a show judge for both and came to me EVERY time she wasn't sure about something and took my advice. 
I would be frustrated if I was in your situation, you don't want to block her email because its not easy to sit by, and not try convince this person to do the right thing. You feel you have to at least try. Or thats how I would feel.

I hope you have some success with this person.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, yes, yes....I fully understand your position. It's why I never let my meeces go to a pet store. I'd rather cull the ones I don't want to keep, for whatever reason, than suffer this kind of idiocy.

I could go on, but you said it oh so well.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Seafolly, that must be SO frustrating!  But what can you do? Young people like that seriously need some educating about animal welfare.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Whew. I woke up this morning thinking, "Did I really type all that? Oh nooooo." Thanks for putting up with me.  This sort of thinking is what got me in trouble with a rat forum. I really, strongly believe we're responsible for those little lives and if we can't treat them when sick, at least we should provide a humane euthanasia. Same goes for proper housing - if one can't provide it, stop acquiring animals!

I'll go sulk in a corner now. ;D


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Your frustration and concern were obvious. It's good to share when something like that is pent up - better out than in! I was aware of a similar situation about a year ago with someone (similar to your situation, this was a very young person). It's difficult to know how, when and to what extent to intervene, but not doing anything means the animal suffering goes on. It's awful.  You can really only advise them (strongly).


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

It's understandable you are frustrate. Some people just don't get it. No matter how hard you try and how simple you explain things.
:wallbash 
If i were you, I would have given up long ago I think.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

*nods* It's a really tricky balance when they're young. This one seems to be rather poorly educated and seems a bit odd to begin with, so it's been quite a lot like a "pick your battles" exchange. I imagine high school teachers feel like this a lot, trying to level with them and relate in a way so that they'll respect/listen to you, and not drive them to resent you when you put your foot down about something that's just plain wrong. I thought about ceasing communication a while ago but she started to write to me like I'm an (old) friend (as 27 is ancient to her), sharing stories of fights in her school and so on and I just couldn't shut her out.

But I think you're all right, it's kind of a lost cause. At least in regards to mice. : /


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Let me just say one thing.

I really do understand the frustration. It's borderline tears but I will tell you now. 
I would much rather adopt my bubs out to some of the younger people I know before some of the older ones.
In fact of the only two pet adoptions I have ever done, the boy was 8 and the girl was 17.
Both are TONS more responsible than most people their age and some of them really do listen.
It's not common but it is there.

However I know those two personally and both are old souls.

I'm 21 *shrug* but I've had small animals since I was 13. I was breeding healthy show finches at that age.
The problem is finding people like that.

Children like the one you are dealing with however are a lost cause. They will do what they want, and try to gloss over what you say so they have someone
to talk to in regards to showing off. At least that is what I believe it to be since I don't understand the logic.

It's a total pain in the buns. But if it's stressing and depressing you for more than it's worth, it might be a smart move to block them.
If you really believe you can help fix it, then I admire you for trying <3


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I think you are being incredibly kind to this young girl. That's so nice of you! However I also agree with what Shadowrunner said:


> But if it's stressing and depressing you for more than it's worth, it might be a smart move to block them.
> If you really believe you can help fix it, then I admire you for trying <3


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I didn't see these replies!

I completely understand what both of you are saying. Although she herself is a bit of a lost cause, I think the situation with her mice is generally improving. She has quite an attitude, the sort of kid who doesn't care if someone disagrees with what they're doing. However, there's a little ray of hope in that she does seem to actually care about the animals. I think it just took time (and more patience than I really have) to gain her respect. We had a bit of a blip last week when she attempted to take in four wild mice at roughly 13 days old from someone on Kijiji claiming to know what she was doing. That was frustrating given a) she doesn't b) she already has 11 babies she can't find homes for and c) why draw out suffering? It took a few emails but I did convince her that taking them promptly to the vet to be euthanized was best. Even she has noticed the change, joking about how much she listens to me now. She sure didn't hesitate to mouth off in May! Now I'm her source of advice which is...weird but kind of cool. : P I managed to find a happy medium by waiting a couple of days before replying to her emails (I'm typically rather prompt).

Some kids are old souls and they're wonderful to chat with. This one isn't one of them.  I don't remember age 14 THAT well but I swear I had more common sense. : P


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's a gift to have earned the respect of a child.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

So long as it doesn't take that long to earn an ear from my own hypothetical child I will be thrilled! That said, my kid better not let their sickly mouse have back to back litters and bring home wild babies to keep them company.


----------

